# Road Master - Ben Hur



## frankster41 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is an original paint Ben Hur from around 1937. I just picked this one up from another collector a few months back.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 7, 2012)

thats jaw dropping !   beautiful bike


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful classy bike!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the head badge & two light setup.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 7, 2012)

I've always loved that paint and decal scheme. Very nice find my friend!


----------



## slick (Oct 7, 2012)

Gorgeous bike!!! Love the colors on it and that badge is awesome!!


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the positive coments everyone. frankster41


----------

